# Hey cribbage board builders..........



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I just purchased a great looking set of XL cribbage board templates and pins from Rockler.
I would like to make a couple of boards for Christmas presents.

My questions are: (1) Should I finish the wood before I drill the holes or after and (2) If I finish the wood after I drill the holes, should I use spray to keep it light or is brush on O.K. I would like to not screw this up particularly after drilling more than a hundred holes.

Thanks in advance, mike….......................


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

wow…didn't know many people played one of my favorite games anymore (did you get a "derby" layout)?

Anyway, I think finishing after the fact might fill the holes (but you some wiggle room on the pegs). Prefinishing I think you will mar the finish in the drilling operations. So maybe split the difference?

BTW a group of old guys I know play on a huge board…pegs are spent 30-06 casings…the holes are cut with a plug cutter!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think it makes a huge difference…

If you're going to glue hole liners into the holes, might be better to Finish First then drill using *a Bradpoint bit…*
Use a drill press with a fence setup to help hit the centers.

I print the layout off the computer & tape to the board, tapped centers with a nail punch, etc. with a good impression.

Make sure it's right before you start punching it… make sure it's taped good.

When I made some (2), One was drilled before Finishing and One was Finished first then drilled… Both had hole liners and both turned out OK!


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Joe…did you do the traditional "up/bacK" on your boards? It is a Pub-game after all and most people forget which direction they are heading after making the turns.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I just used the pattern like a picture the customer wanted…

... used the computer to lay it out…

... Printed it out & used it.


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

I drilled all the holes and then wiped on the stain. It worked great. Keep in mind because of the holes you'll have to increase your drying time. I probably used to much on my board but it turned out good and time wasn't an issue for me. I noticed the Wenge and Sapele seemed to expel some of the stain for a couple of days after the application. Maybe thats called saturation.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You stained Wenge and Sapele ??? What color(s) ?


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

Minwax natural.


----------

